# Ariens 824 Slamming Sound when Auger Engaged



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there,

Thanks to anyone who can help me out, I'm very new to snowblowers. My landlord left one for us to use, and it worked great about 5 times and then I noticed that it started making a noise when I would engage the auger. Sort of a slamming sound. It got worse and worse in the next few minutes and then I stopped using it. The link below is a video of it happening at right about 1.5 seconds. The auger is still spinning and I've checked that it's not hitting anything. Any help before tonight's big storm would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sounds like a auger belt needs a looksee at.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

is the machine brand new??????????? then it is just the belt engaging.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> sounds like a auger belt needs a looksee at.


I took off the belt cover and removed the auger to get to the belts. They lok fine to me and the were replaced at the beginning of the season, so only 5 uses so far.

I also checked the idler arm and that looks ok as well, but it's adjusted all the way so that you get the highest tension when you engage the auger.



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> is the machine brand new??????????? then it is just the belt engaging.


It is not brand new, it has been used for 2 previous winters. It was fully serviced at the end of last season, new belts, spark plug, oil change, etc.

The video doesn't truly demonstrate how loud the noise is. It's so loud when it engages that it actually hurts my ears. It didn't do that the first five hours of use. Not even slightly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

then it is the sound of engagement you are hearing. not the best sound but it is doing what needs to be done. so to sum it all up. ALL IS GOOD IN THE HOOD. ROCK ON THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> then it is the sound of engagement you are hearing. not the best sound but it is doing what needs to be done. so to sum it all up. ALL IS GOOD IN THE HOOD. ROCK ON THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm going to go use it for a few minutes and I'll report back.

Thanks!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

comtois said:


> I'm going to go use it for a few minutes and I'll report back.
> 
> Thanks!!


 All RIGHTY THEN.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I think there is a real problem here. When I engage the auger it makes a slamming sound, and then is quiet again until I hit snow. When that happens it starts slamming and whining. It sounds like maybe an auger belt issue?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

comtois said:


> Unfortunately I think there is a real problem here. When I engage the auger it makes a slamming sound, and then is quiet again until I hit snow. When that happens it starts slamming and whining. It sounds like maybe an auger belt issue?


 TRY loosing up that belt. just for kicks. check to see if there is any slop in that auger bearing. lift up and down on the shaft .


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Check out the gearbox for the auger. The gears may have lots of play/be stripped.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

AandPDan said:


> Check out the gearbox for the auger. The gears may have lots of play/be stripped.


If that's the case, is this something I can fix? Or would the gearbox need to be replaced?

Here's another video showing the belts and the sound it makes when going through snow:


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's another piece of the puzzle. The auger has about 5 inches of play before there's resistance when i rotate it back and forth. That would explain why it feels like it starts to rotate and then slams when it hits resistance and then stays spinning until the added resistance of going through snow.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Is the engine pulley sliding on the shaft? I see a "spray" from it when you engage the auger.

I'm betting the key is gone - for one thing. There are set screws in the side of the pulley as well. With the key gone you're damaging the shaft on the engine. It should not slide.

There will be some play in the auger, that does seem to be a lot but check that pulley first.

It can be a gearbox problem


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

AandPDan said:


> Is the engine pulley sliding on the shaft? I see a "spray" from it when you engage the auger.
> 
> I'm betting the key is gone - for one thing. There are set screws in the side of the pulley as well. With the key gone you're damaging the shaft on the engine. It should not slide.
> 
> ...


It looks like it's the pulley. I can pull it right off. 

How do I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Take the pulley off and inspect the shaft for damage. You should see a key in there. If not, you'll need to get one. There are two set screws in the pulley.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

AandPDan said:


> Take the pulley off and inspect the shaft for damage. You should see a key in there. If not, you'll need to get one. There are two set screws in the pulley.


No damage to the shaft, key is gone, screws were loose.

I can't seem to locate the key for sale anywhere. Does it have a different name?


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

What's your complete model number?

On mine it is 66018, which translates to 06601800.

1/4 x 1 3/4 x 1/4 key.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

AandPDan said:


> What's your complete model number?
> 
> On mine it is 66018, which translates to 06601800.
> 
> 1/4 x 1 3/4 x 1/4 key.


Found mine: 932029-005150

Key square part number: 06601300

Now to find somewhere to buy one. Thanks so much! You guys are great!


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Try a hardware store, they usually have a wide selection. If not, you can file one to fit.

Still, it's odd for a key to fail.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

AandPDan said:


> Try a hardware store, they usually have a wide selection. If not, you can file one to fit.
> 
> Still, it's odd for a key to fail.


I've been calling around and I found one that's a foot long. Now I just ned to find someone to cut it, or figure out how to myself with limited tools.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Metal cutting saw will work, and don't cost a fortune.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hacksaw with fine tooth blade to cut, a file to get the burrs off.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a square key!

Can you let me know how to install it? I can't just push it in, so I'm thinking there's a way to loosen the pulley up, insert it, and then tighten it?

Thanks!!


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

If you line up the slot can you tap it in, gently.

OR

Loosen the set screws on the pulley, should be two of them. You might have to tap (gently) the key into the slot. Then align the pulley and slide it on. Tighten the set screws.


----------



## comtois (Feb 7, 2015)

Had to loosen the screws a bit, then it tapped right in. 

You guys are fantastic! Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

And naturally after the key was in the set screws were tightened really tight! I usually use an adjustable wrench as an extension for the hex key. There is a change in how it feels when it gets real tight. Happens all of a sudden like.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

did you also line the pulleys up with their mate nice and square?? eyeball it as best you can.. but do keep watch on your belts.. the side of them will get worn and frayed if somethig doesnt line up


----------

